

Opera - The End of an Architecture PowerPC - Uncle_Sam
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/08/30/tea

======
kschua
Ah, my favourite browser. They never fail to amaze me. First it was tab
browsing. Then the mouse gestures Then the speed dial.

What's next?

Better for them to channel their resources to improving their product than
support a dying architecture

~~~
hexley
Really? I came to know Opera as the browser that runs best on older hardware
with constrained resources; seems like they are abandoning the principles from
whence they sprouted.

------
powrtoch
It's for the best I'm sure. Opera was enormously buggy on my PPC laptop
anyway, to the point of being pointless to try and use. But it remains the
best browser around on every other computer I use, so consolidation of effort
seems like an appropriate decision.

